
Porsche boss Matthias Müller will take over as CEO of VW - Amorymeltzer
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/vws-bloodletting-gets-going-porsche-boss-take/
======
chiph
So Porsche eventually _did_ take over VW.

> As Porsche's buying pushes up VW's stock price, Porsche purchases options to
> buy more shares, and those options zoom in value as the stock price
> continues to climb. Profits from these financial manipulations soon exceed
> Porsche's profits from carmaking, an unprecedented event in German business
> history.

[http://www.automobilemag.com/features/news/0911_porsche_and_...](http://www.automobilemag.com/features/news/0911_porsche_and_volkswagen_what_happened/)

